
28 mod_rails / Passenger Resources To Help You Deploy Rails Applications Faster - brett
http://www.rubyinside.com/28_mod_rails_and_passenger_resources-899.html
======
ravbaker
Yes, e.g. DreamHost shared hosting in his services and it works quite well.

------
brett
Anyone using it?

